# Jeanette Biedermann heiratet ihren Gitarristen



## Claudia (1 Feb. 2012)

*Es ist die Krönung der Liebe ihres Lebens!​*
*Schauspielerin und Sängerin Jeanette Biedermann (31) heiratet ihren langjährigen Freund und Gitarristen Jörg Weisselberg (39).​*
Wie BILD erfuhr, soll die Traumhochzeit in diesem Sommer im Umfeld von Berlin stattfinden. Jeanette wünscht sich eine romantische Trauung ganz in weiß. Geplant ist auch eine große Hochzeitsparty mit der ganzen Familie des Brautpaars und vielen Freunden.​
„Ja, es stimmt", bestätigt Jeanette gegenüber BILD die geplante Hochzeit. „Wir freuen uns alle auf dieses Ereignis!"​
*Jörg hatte Jeanette vor kurzem in einem Karibik-Urlaub ganz klassisch einen Antrag gemacht. Und Jeany hauchte sofort „ja".​*
Jeanette und Jörg kennen sich seit acht Jahren. Der Rockertyp mit der wilden Mähne spielte in ihrer Band Gitarre. Anfang 2005 wurden die beiden ein Paar. Nach einer kurzen Trennung 2008 kamen sie knapp zwei Jahre später wieder zusammen. Die Liebe zueinander war einfach zu stark.​
*Über Jörg sagte Jeanette einmal: „Die Liebe zu Jörg beflügelt mich. Zwischen uns herrscht die perfekte Harmonie. Ich bin mit Jörg so glücklich wie noch nie zuvor. Und ich hoffe, dass diese Liebe für immer hält."​*
_Jetzt will das Paar diese Liebe auf ewig auch amtlich besiegeln.​_

Quelle: Bild.de
​


----------



## Storm_Animal (1 Feb. 2012)

Hä ? Waren die nicht auseinander ? ?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Feb. 2012)

Ich sach nix




​


----------



## Max100 (1 Feb. 2012)

Schaun wir mal


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2012)

Na mal sehen wieviele Kinder sie bekommen werden.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (2 Feb. 2012)

Mal sehen, ob er nach der Heirat andere Saiten aufzieht


----------



## nepptun (6 Feb. 2012)

Die war´n doch schonmal auseinander


----------



## lausbube58 (6 Feb. 2012)

Ich freu mich für Jeanette. Sie wird eine wunderhübsche Braut abgeben.


----------

